# How tall?



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't find any information about the height of doggies, just weight. My baby is almost one yr old, weighs 5lb 8oz and approximately 8 3/4 or 9" tall at shoulders. Is this average? And in proportion?
And could she be finished growing? I guess the answer to that is 'who knows?' haha.
Ann and Zoey


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I found this, don't know how reliable it is:

Height: Dogs 8-10 inches (21-25cm.) Bitches 8-9 inches (20-23cm.


~Elegant


----------

